
Basic project template for golang, slightly opinionated - lacion
https://github.com/lacion/cookiecutter-golang
======
shanemhansen
I noticed they default to creating a main function that runs os.Exit(0). I
recommend not doing that because it stops any potential deferred actions from
running. It's not required for their simple main() func to run correctly, but
I feel it's a good habit to get into.

~~~
lacion
thanks for the comment, i just made some changes to reflect that.

------
marcus_holmes
really? Three (known) dependencies before I even start? Plus Python?

The wonderful thing I'm loving about Golang is that I can reduce dependencies.
Put the ones I need in a vendor directory. Edit those files to remove their
dependencies for edge cases I don't need in my project.

Less is more!

------
chank
Needing python to create a golang project template...

~~~
mwpmaybe
"S/he wrote his own command-line utility to create projects from templates?
Why didn't s/he just use cookiecutter?"

~~~
geoah
S/he is already using github.com/audreyr/cookiecutter -- you didn't even open
the repo did you? :P

~~~
VonGallifrey
I think you missed the sarcasm. I interprete the comment that it was meant to
highlight that someone would complain about not using cookiecutter in exactly
the same way someone is complaining that the project is using cookiecutter.

Said in another way: You can never make something that everyone likes. Someone
will complain.

~~~
chank
The main comment was in the context of using python, not using cookiecutter.
Golang has a built in template engine. Why not build your golang command line
tool to build golang project seeds in golang?

------
karmacoda
I can't even begin to grasp how this is HN front page. No offence, but in the
world of tech is this really in the top 30 most interesting things?

------
lacion
the project has now been updated and is now a lot less opinionated except for
a few things.

